

KeystoneML – Machine Learning Pipelines with Apache Spark - mirceasoaica
http://keystone-ml.org/

======
etrain
I'm one of the authors of KeystoneML. Happy to answer any questions about it
here.

~~~
yingbo
Is KeystoneML a replacement on Mllib?

~~~
etrain
Nope! KeystoneML is a research project exploring how to best support end-to-
end pipelines for large scale machine learning. It's complementary to MLlib
and some functionality from KeystoneML may find its way into MLlib in the
future.

